# ADA Mini M - Rescape V3



## viktorlantos (18 Apr 2011)

I had moved my ADA Nano tank to our gallery just to have another toy there  
It was time to rescape this tank a while ago and it was easier to do this in the gallery with all the plants, decors etc around me.

We used ADA Nile Sand only as a bottom layer.
Red Moor and Fuji stone (island lava). Plants: Riccia, Christmas moss, Weeping moss, Anubias Nana, Microsorum Needle Leaf, Bolbitis H. and Hydrocotyle Martima

As i only had 2-3 hours to finish up the scape, it could have been better, but will work well as another eye catching stuff to the visitors. Hopefully they will enjoy it.  


















filled in...













we look forward to see this grow in the next few weeks/months.

thanks for watching guys


----------



## Tom (18 Apr 2011)

Very nice Viktor, that's a great chunk of wood


----------



## nayr88 (18 Apr 2011)

Why Viktor Whyyyy!!! When I was just getting over rimless ada sexyness and was willing to settle for a standard hooded nano, you throw this in my face haha, and I'm going TGM next month!! Haha how will I resist a mini M and mini solar now!! Haha.

Could you share more of the geeky facts please

Lighting period co2 period bps, fert and how much  would really appreciate it.

P.S. Cracking tank once again as usual from you mate


----------



## viktorlantos (18 Apr 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Very nice Viktor, that's a great chunk of wood



Thank you mate   



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Why Viktor Whyyyy!!! When I was just getting over rimless ada sexyness and was willing to settle for a standard hooded nano, you throw this in my face haha, and I'm going TGM next month!! Haha how will I resist a mini M and mini solar now!! Haha.



LOL that's funny  Thank you my friend.   
Well i did not had time for this nano at home and looked bad at the end. Whenever we start something new, the engines warming up again. I love this feeling in this hobby. Doing a new stuff with a good photo capture not only good for you, but for many others, and we all get some extra energy to do something great  
Mark is the master of it  Like a roller coaster really. 



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Could you share more of the geeky facts please
> Lighting period co2 period bps, fert and how much  would really appreciate it.



Sure, here you go:

Pressurized CO2 with an ADA Mini Diffuser. 2bps / sec for now til there's no fish or shrimp.
Lighting is aligned to our opening hours. 10am-18pm.
Filtraiton is an EHEIM Ecco Pro 130 with substrat pro and 100ml Purigen
Ferts are Brighty K and Step 1. 1 push from both (1ml)
Soft water with RO
Water temp is 22-24 Celsius


----------



## NeilW (18 Apr 2011)

Lovely simple setup. Always interesting to see how people put lava stone to good use as it seems such a difficult hardscape. Once it grows in it could work well as a low-tech setup with a lower powered light if the CO2 gets expensive. Great stuff!


----------



## nayr88 (18 Apr 2011)

Thanks for your reply mate, couldn't agree more, you see someone doing a new tanks and you feel so involved haha, than you realise its not in your own living room and this is when your wallets tries to run and hide behind the girlfriend haha. 

Is co2 on a timer? 

Is this set up the kind of set up that would benefit from ADA special shade? Would you replace the Brightly K with special shade or dose step 1, brightly K and special shade together?

Thank you


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Is this set up the kind of set up that would benefit from ADA special shade? Would you replace the Brightly K with special shade or dose step 1, brightly K and special shade together?



That's what I'm dosing on my nano  1 pump from each.  To be honest, I'm still a little foggy about the ADA ferts, but I'm sticking with this.

That's a really sculptural piece of redmoor Viktor   The scape looks really nice!


----------



## nayr88 (19 Apr 2011)

Thanks steve I forgot about that haha, brilliant nano too


----------



## viktorlantos (26 Apr 2011)

1 week after the setup...

Not too much happened. Just did the first water change. There was no reason to make it frequently as there's only sand in this tank.

Plants shows some growth. Especially hydro and riccia, but i see some progress with the mosses too.

This is how it looks today. Ah water clarity? Used purigen this time (not activated carbon) with the bio filter medium.

Red moor still has that fluffy stuff, but i guess we will pass that the next week.









big bro is watching in the back....  





cheers


----------



## Tom (26 Apr 2011)

That Hydrocotyle and Riccia has taken off nicely


----------



## nayr88 (26 Apr 2011)

Looks brilliant, great pictures bro.


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Apr 2011)

I said it last time, but again... it looks fantastic


----------



## John Starkey (27 Apr 2011)

Hi Viktor,i really like this the rescape,the wood layout is very natural looking and very good plant growth too,

john.


----------



## gmartins (27 Apr 2011)

Waht a beautiful microhabtiats for shrimp. The tank is impec.   

Ain't the co2 difusor a bit high in the tank? should it not be placed closer to the bottom to maximise the contact between co2 and water?

cheers,

G


----------



## a1Matt (27 Apr 2011)

A lovely scape


----------



## B7fec (27 Apr 2011)

Loving it! I really want a Mini M!! Victor......do you ship from your shop to the UK?


----------



## Garuf (27 Apr 2011)

Sweet lord, nearly 100% difference in price between Viktors shop and TGM. Jesus.


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Apr 2011)

Thanks guys for your kind words. I am very excited to see this small tank growing. Seen so many nice small tank here on the forum. So i jumped on the nano wagon again.  



			
				gmartins said:
			
		

> Ain't the co2 difusor a bit high in the tank? should it not be placed closer to the bottom to maximise the contact between co2 and water?



This is a spec ADA diffuser which sits on the edge of the tank. You can't move it to the bottom. I do not say it would not be nice, but this was the trade off for the beauty.  

Just need to take care to top up the tank continously. And watch for the surface movements to not loose too much gas.



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Loving it! I really want a Mini M!! Victor......do you ship from your shop to the UK?



Sorry guys i am not here for business. I am a planted tank fanatic just like you. So i am just an individual now.

Just a quick feedback as a business person: There's an ADA dealer in UK and he is the sponsor of the forum too. There's an untold policy that foreign reps could not sell to countries where there are local reps. So this would not be fair and we're not doing that.

Please accept that i am only here for fun with you guys.


----------



## B7fec (27 Apr 2011)

Fair enough Victor, mind I wasn't on about just ADA products, you have some products in the shop that are not available in here in the UK. Anyway enough said, I look forward to scape updates!


----------



## George Farmer (27 Apr 2011)

Wonderful little 'scape, Viktor!

I really like the textures and can see this evolving into something very special indeed.

Thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## mdhardy01 (27 Apr 2011)

Hi victor
Love the scape looks fantastic
Just a quick question
Does that form of hydrocotyale stay low growing ? Or will it eventually get higher like verticulater( not sure of the spelling sorry )
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Apr 2011)

B7fec said:
			
		

> Fair enough Victor, mind I wasn't on about just ADA products, you have some products in the shop that are not available in here in the UK. Anyway enough said, I look forward to scape updates!



thank you mate for your understanding



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Wonderful little 'scape, Viktor!
> I really like the textures and can see this evolving into something very special indeed.
> Thanks for sharing mate.



Thank you George.   Well i could not hide the fact that your latest scape pushed me to use sand.
And after Mark's latest hydro theme i wanted to use martima on one of our scapes.  



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Hi victor
> Love the scape looks fantastic
> Just a quick question
> Does that form of hydrocotyale stay low growing ? Or will it eventually get higher like verticulater( not sure of the spelling sorry )
> Matt



Hi Matt, this is hydrocotyle sibthorpioides (martima) which stays low. hydrocotyle verticillata is the one which grows vertically. martima is much nicer and can be used without beeing too highlighted in your tank.

Thanks guys for the nice feedbacks. Will keep you updated in the following months.


----------



## viktorlantos (10 May 2011)

May 7th status.










There are no algae in this tank which is pretty good!

Just like on our other tanks we're using colder soft water here. By now we do weekly water changes. 

No maintenance required in the first month.   
But we have to use the scissors in the following weeks i guess.


----------



## Tom (11 May 2011)

Looking good Viktor, you are a genius. 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Just like on our other tanks we're using colder soft water here. By now we do weekly water changes.



Do you find this to have an advantage over harder water? Do you use RO then, or is your tap soft?


----------



## flygja (11 May 2011)

From now on I shall call you Mr Clean. All your scapes are so nice and clean!


----------



## Bobtastic (11 May 2011)

Hi Viktor, can you confirm that you do water changes using cold water? What sort of % do you change out on each change and to you continue using cold water when you have fauna in there?


----------



## viktorlantos (11 May 2011)

flygja said:
			
		

> From now on I shall call you Mr Clean. All your scapes are so nice and clean!



 i may will add my face to one of the cleaning product campaign then  
Thanks for the nice words.  



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Looking good Viktor, you are a genius.



Thanks mate  



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Do you find this to have an advantage over harder water? Do you use RO then, or is your tap soft?



Using RO all the way currently. Plants looks nicer some of them grows quicker too. Shrimps fishes do breed in these planted tanks so the healthiness in overall of the tank is better. Part of this is the maintenance of course, but the advance of the soft water is clearly visible.



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Hi Viktor, can you confirm that you do water changes using cold water? What sort of % do you change out on each change and to you continue using cold water when you have fauna in there?



The RO is hooked up to the cold tap water source. So the barell is low on temp with the RO. Around 15-18 celsius i would say, and we're not heating up as we do not have time and the barell holds like 500 liter water at a time.

Cureently we're doing 30-40% water changes.

The tanks temp is around 22/24 celsius which drops to 20-21 at changes approx. I do not see negative effect on the fishes and shrimps. Some plants shows that they love the colder fresh water like HC. CRS shrimps love the colder water too when the temp reduced from 24/25 they do better.

We never had problems with the colder water changes. And if i build a new tank at home i would target the temp around 21/24 for sure. Unfortunatelly this is not possible sometimes at home as the room temp is warmer then a shop sometimes.


----------



## nayr88 (11 May 2011)

this nano is growing in so well, really inspiring viktor i know ive said it before but ive come back 3 or 4 times to look at those updated pics, haha

looks cool man


----------



## viktorlantos (20 May 2011)

Not so much visible thing going on. The tank goes without any issue.   So just ferts daily with weekly changes. Around a month old now.

Added in a few new mosses like willow, fissidens, riccardia. Throwed in a few bits of Anubias Petite too.

May need to remove the Anubias Nana, that was the initial plan too, but i kept it in to see if this can work with the rest of the scape.


----------



## John Starkey (21 May 2011)

Lovely nano,i like how the wood breaks the surface,

john.


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Jul 2011)

Not updated this tank for a while. As i see already 3 month old. Wow.

Well here is a quick update:

The plants grow in nicely. A little maintenance is needed now, trimming etc. Have some hair algae there, probably because the light hours and the CO2 is not set correctly. Will fix it.

The plants are not that superhealthy great what i see in our other tanks. Maybe the tube in the lighting unit is old. Will check what happens if i replace them.

In the meantime, here is a shot which i did today. Hope it's not that bad.   
No fish yet, just a few shrimps.


----------



## collins (25 Jul 2011)

Still looks amazing....the scape is really really good....hopefully you get to the bottom of your problems soon!....still looks perfect to me though.


----------



## viktorlantos (25 Jul 2011)

collins said:
			
		

> Still looks amazing....the scape is really really good....hopefully you get to the bottom of your problems soon!....still looks perfect to me though.



Thanks for your kindly feedback.


----------



## chilled84 (25 Jul 2011)

Lovely scape this victor, I love the composisition. Has anyone got any of that sweet hydrocoytle yet spare from amano's?


----------



## collins (25 Jul 2011)

Thanks for your kindly feedback. [/quote]


Anytime


----------



## clonitza (25 Jul 2011)

A little jewel there Viktor! 

Mike


----------



## flygja (26 Jul 2011)

I like how your bubble diffuser is camouflaged by moss!


----------



## schraptor (21 Sep 2011)

Viktor, how about an update for this one? 

I really like this tank. I am thinking about similar plants lately, being a bit tired of trimming stems all the time and seeing the melted bottom parts.

New pics please !!!


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Sep 2011)

schraptor said:
			
		

> Viktor, how about an update for this one?
> 
> I really like this tank. I am thinking about similar plants lately, being a bit tired of trimming stems all the time and seeing the melted bottom parts.
> 
> New pics please !!!



Cheers my friend  
Well the tank had lot of progress in the past months, but was a bit neglected as we focused more on the large ones.
The plan was to have it ready for the AGA, but i am not that happy about the actual phase.

Some plants a bit overgrown, some i removed. The last changes was to remove Hydro Martima and replace that with Hydro Sp., also a Crypto added in for red/brown color.

The mosses has a bit of algae on it. I shot this today after the regular maintenance task.
The left side is not that good. Will see what i can do in the next days before i shoot the AGA photos.


----------



## ashcarter89 (22 Sep 2011)

that is a very nice little tank the wood is a really nice shape and because of the open top makes it look even better. what mosses are in there ?


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Sep 2011)

ashcarter89 said:
			
		

> that is a very nice little tank the wood is a really nice shape and because of the open top makes it look even better. what mosses are in there ?



Thank you 

Well we placed in many different  mosses there to test them.
Willow, Riccardia, Christmas, Fissidens. Too bad they blended, so hard to identify them.


----------



## George Farmer (22 Sep 2011)

That's a delightful little aquascape!


----------



## whatok (22 Sep 2011)

I'd wager you have accidentally nudged the protruding wood once or twice.. If it were my tank it'd be a nightmare!


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Sep 2011)

In situ shots


----------



## Sonnyarba (23 Sep 2011)

Viktor, I could live in your amazing store!


----------



## NeilW (23 Sep 2011)

Lovely little setup. Great job on covering the flat cut off ends on the wood with plants too. That plant holding tank in the background looks like it could be a scape by itself!


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Sep 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> That's a delightful little aquascape!



Thank you sir!   



			
				whatok said:
			
		

> I'd wager you have accidentally nudged the protruding wood once or twice.. If it were my tank it'd be a nightmare!



 Yup that was my thought too, but it's not happening. Actually the wood is sticked to much there, it's hard to move now. But we're keeping an eye on it when we have child visitors  they usually have a feeling that it need to be touched and removed from the tank 



			
				Sonnyarba said:
			
		

> Viktor, I could live in your amazing store!



Next time you have to stop by and spend a little time here 



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Lovely little setup. Great job on covering the flat cut off ends on the wood with plants too. That plant holding tank in the background looks like it could be a scape by itself!



thanks Neil.  Yeah we're fully packed with plants. They looks awesome in this form, but tomorrow we need to trim them otherwise they will break the surface on sunday


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Sep 2011)

I nearly missed the AGA shooting. I thought the deadline is the end of the month. But my friend alerted me that the deadline is tomorrow.  

So before we closed the shop today we did a photo session on this nano. Added in a spiky moss to the left corner and some additional Boraras B.

So this is what we came up with....

















i do not think we will receive a good feedback on this, but for fun this worth the entry.


----------



## Antoni (24 Sep 2011)

Lovely tank and great photography! I particularly like the last pic  

What is this sheet that you use for the background ligthing? Is the ligthing T5?


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Sep 2011)

Antoni said:
			
		

> Lovely tank and great photography! I particularly like the last pic
> 
> What is this sheet that you use for the background ligthing? Is the ligthing T5?



Cheers my friend. We used a large paus paper. Not sure about the english name of this type of media.
We mounted this to a large wooden frame so we can use it on our 120P tank too as a background.

Usually light it from the back so this enlight the background.

On this photo we used a backround T5 light on the bottom back of the paper.
And 2 additional T5 on the top of the tank with the tank lighting too.


----------



## Antoni (24 Sep 2011)

Yep I know what the paus paper is, but I dont know the English word for it, too   I think I will give a try on this ligthing set up, as I like the effect you have achieved   Thanks for sharing my friend!


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Sep 2011)

good luck with it Viktor!

nice lighting in the pic mate.


----------



## leonroy (1 Oct 2011)

A beautiful tank Viktor and excellent photography. You make me want to buy another Mini-M so I can try something similar!


----------



## Sebastian Costin (2 Oct 2011)

Nice setup, Viktor! ... your store is amazing.


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Oct 2011)

Thanks guys for the nice feedback.   

I had this tank at home and got neglected after a while, because of other activities. Had a tons of brush algae on all the stone decors and even massive carbo dosage not helped with that as the infection was that much. At that time i decided to clean up all the mess and take the tank to the shop so we can take care of it as the new setup is evolving. I am glad this turned out nicely.

Never give up guys there's a success at the end of all.

Thanks for your words guys.


----------



## mcluckyday (2 Oct 2011)

Wow !

It's amazing! I wish I could create something as nice as you did! Maybe one day


----------



## Sonnyarba (2 Oct 2011)

Viktor, do you think this type of setup would work without CO2 injection, even without liquid carbo?

I would like to start a new nano in few months, but with limited space and time I was thinking about a low tech and low maintenance ferns/mosses setup.


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Oct 2011)

mcluckyday said:
			
		

> Wow !
> 
> It's amazing! I wish I could create something as nice as you did! Maybe one day



Thank you my friend  



			
				Sonnyarba said:
			
		

> Viktor, do you think this type of setup would work without CO2 injection, even without liquid carbo?
> I would like to start a new nano in few months, but with limited space and time I was thinking about a low tech and low maintenance ferns/mosses setup.



The mini m setup with the ADA light will not work for sure. 27Watts for 20 litres is way too much. But you can have a similar setup with lower light for sure. Maybe would work without CO2 too in that case, just would be much slower the growth there.

Also in my experience the mosses looks much better with soft water and more lights (probably co2 too). Going to the low tech side the mosses will be darker and less bushy. So the overall look will be a bit different, but this is only my experience. (we have low and high tech tanks so we can see the growth and the progress there and can compare to our high tech tanks)


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Oct 2011)

Very nice Viktor, I would love to have a walk around and browse all those fantastic scapes.


----------



## Sonnyarba (3 Oct 2011)

> The mini m setup with the ADA light will not work for sure. 27Watts for 20 litres is way too much. But you can have a similar setup with lower light for sure. Maybe would work without CO2 too in that case, just would be much slower the growth there.
> 
> Also in my experience the mosses looks much better with soft water and more lights (probably co2 too). Going to the low tech side the mosses will be darker and less bushy. So the overall look will be a bit different, but this is only my experience. (we have low and high tech tanks so we can see the growth and the progress there and can compare to our high tech tanks)



Thanks for your answer, I thought so too


----------



## flygja (9 Oct 2011)

You should do a photography workshop one day too. Your photos are always excellent.


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Oct 2011)

flygja said:
			
		

> You should do a photography workshop one day too. Your photos are always excellent.



Thank you my friend. I am still far from the idols here like Mark E., George, Stu etc, but i try to keep up with them on a poor budget 

A nice light equipment would be nice to have to do better. The current extra T5 tubes are not that flexible


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Oct 2011)

I think George takes the prize for exceptional images on a budget. 

I'd swap any day viktor.... Photography equipment or endless Ada gear and tanks.  I'll take the tanks thanks.   

It's is possible to get awesome images with just a camera and lens. Most of my recent images have been with just that and tank lighting. 

I just need to learn how to blow on the water now.   

I've been looking at a few of your tanks for inspiration my friend. You've set the bar very high,which is a great thing   well done.


----------



## NeilW (19 Oct 2011)

Sorry to bring up an older thread mate. What was the outflow jet pipe used on this setup? Is is a Do!Aqua JP-1? 
Cheers,
Neil


----------



## viktorlantos (6 Dec 2011)

Current status on this one  


Green Aqua - Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Green Aqua - Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr


----------



## NeilW (6 Dec 2011)

Stunning mate. I wish had I had space on top of my cabinet for my ferts and tools, what a great idea.


----------

